# 2 Floors Stairs and my 11 Years Old



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Is your boy having any problems going up and down the stairs? 

Stairs can be a problem for Goldens in their Senior years as their mobility decreases and they may be dealing with arthritis. 

Do you give him any joint supplements or meds for arthritis if he has it?

ETA: He's currently 12 and if you plan to live in this apt. for 2 more years, at some point in time you may find yourself having to carry him up and down the stairs.


----------



## andyC (Jun 1, 2018)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Is your boy having any problems going up and down the stairs?
> 
> ...



Hi, He never had any problem going up or Down. I gave him food for seniors (I pretty sure that have some extra join sumplents) also since a year from now I gave him GlycoFlex. He is Fine and always been with stairs. is just I'm a bit worry this could damage his joints.


----------

